# It's Hard But I'm Doing A Patina Bike



## Oldnut (Apr 16, 2016)

Picked up this Columbia Probley not correct but wd 40 00 steel wool and leaving the parts as is.ill see how it turns out


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 16, 2016)

Like this bike, ought to turn out nice, keep us updated.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 16, 2016)

Oldnut said:


> View attachment 305983 Picked up this Columbia Probley not correct but wd 40 00 steel wool and leaving the parts as is.ill see how it turns out



Love the Columbia bikes


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 28, 2016)

If you're doing a patina bike ... It looks like your done already .. grease up the hubs - bottom bracket - headset ... new tubes & tires .. & let her roll out


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2016)

aren't you supposed to use 0000 steel wool?


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 28, 2016)

bricycle said:


> aren't you supposed to use 0000 steel wool?



depends if you want any paint left or not


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm confused .  I'd think it just needs to be taken apart, soaked, greased, waxed and put back together.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 28, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I'm confused .  I'd think it just needs to be taken apart, soaked, greased, waxed and put back together.



And a little brute on the fork...


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 28, 2016)

The fork has been bruted put brick red tires on it meh didn't like it the black ones are on the way and its 0000 steel wool my typo ha


----------

